# 'Bugaled Breizh' - Inquest into trawler crew deaths from 2004 accident



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> An inquest is to be held in Cornwall into the deaths of French fishermen who died when their trawler sank off the county's coast.
> 
> The Bugaled Breizh sank off the Lizard on 15 January 2004. Its five crew died.
> 
> ...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cornwall/8199196.stm


----------

